
Rr 4.5.0 Released - buovjaga
http://robert.ocallahan.org/2017/02/rr-450-released.html
======
ekidd
I've used RR to debug some tricky crashes, and it's an absolute joy to use.
Being able to work _backwards_ from a crash to the underlying problem can
vastly reduce debugging time for some of the trickiest bugs.

------
tyingq
Had to follow a few links to get a better idea of what "Rr" does: [http://rr-
project.org/](http://rr-project.org/)

